# Grandin Road - Free Shipping on Any Size Order



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Code _XXW38816_, good until October 8.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the code, Garth.

Got all the GR e-mails last year, but recently switched ISPs. Haven't gotten any GR e-mails since . . .


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are welcome, Saruman. I found the code by doing an online search for free shipping, so you did not miss out due to lack of e-mails


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Garth, you're a doll. They just marked down a lot of their Halloween items.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No problem, scareme. Between the markdowns and the free shipping, I figure that this is probably the best time to order items, before they sell out (like the skeletal black cat that I was waiting on).


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Grandin Road has 13 hour sale today with 50% off items such as Werewolf Dad, Old Hag, and Sexy Witch Legs. Werewolf Boy is marked down 50% and so is the animated Headless Horseman.


----------

